# Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri



## angelbob (23. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

hat jemand schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Daiwa Regal Plus Bri Freilaufrolle gemacht ?
Und wie macht sich die Rolle im Vergleich zu etablierten Modellen wie z.B Okuma Epix Baitfeeder oder Shimano Aero GTM ?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Ich glaube für Langzeiterfahrungen gibt es das Modell noch nicht lange genug.#6


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

*Hallo...ich fische eine DAIWA Regal Plus Bri 4500 auf einer meiner Carpruten und bin sehr zufrieden damit #6 Sie ist robust,hat einen super ruhigen Lauf mit einer Top Schnurverlegung (auch bei Geflochtener Schnur)! Sie hat auch noch eine Alu E-Spule,was ja auch nicht überall zu finden ist #d Werde mir die gleiche Rolle nochmal kaufen,weil sie in Preis/Leistung einfach Spitze ist #6 :q Gruß MB*


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Ich habe die BRi 3 500 seit einer Weile im Einsatz, ich bin sehr zufrieden, weiche Bremse, weicher Lauf, weicher Freilauf und keine Schnurtüdel.


----------



## schnuppel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

ich hab die 3500 seit kurzen im Einsatz, bin sehr zufrieden, super Schnurverlegung, weicher Lauf, fein einstellbarer Freilauf und Bremse.Ein Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

... finde Getriebe, Rotor und Kurbel haben für DAIWA - Verhältnisse zu viel Spiel => verschleissanfällig ... 

... gebe meine zwei 3500er heute zurück


----------



## Conchoolio (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

ich habe die größte (ich glaube 5000) seit etwa einem jahr und bin extrem zu frieden. sollte eigentlich eine notlösung aus geldmangel sein aber das hat sie schon bei weitem übertroffen. ich hatte sie wirklich viel im einsatz und es wackelt noch überhaupt nichts. die bremse arbeitet eiwandfrei und bremst jeden karpfen (der größte aus eigener erfahrung war bis jetzt zwar nur 18pfund aber den konnte sie dicke wegstecken) ich finde damit hat daiwa auf dem günstigen markt der konkurrenz ordentlich was vorgelegt und kann die rolle für preisbewusste angeler sehr empfehlen. die kleineren modelle allerdings sehen nicht ganz so stabiel aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Um die Langzeitverwendbarkeit und Haltbarkeit gerade dieser Daiwas in der komplizierteren Form Baitrunner (und einer schlechten Erfahrung meinerseits) noch von einer anderen Warte aus beurteilen zu können, ein Tip: 
Einfach mal das Rollengehäuse öffnen und wieder zusammen zu bekommen versuchen, so daß der Freilauf auch noch 1a funktioniert.  
Das scheidet die Spreu vom Weizen, kann man auch versuchen dem Händler das testweise aufzudrücken, wenn er z.B. vom Produkt "extrem" überzeugt sein sollte. :g 
Meine Meinung: Eine Rolle, die man nicht ordentlich (und ohne Streß) warten kann, taugt nix. :m


----------



## DogTag (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Also ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen oder so auch die besagte Daiwa gekauft (größtes Modell), aufgrund der Empfehlungen hier im Board.

Mit diesen Rollen war ich jetzt auch drei oder viermal fischen und habe auch schöne Karpfen damit gedrillt (schwerster 27 Pfund und 321gr). Ich hatte mit den Rollen überhaupt keine Probleme und ich finde sie wirklich klasse, wenn ich das bisher sagen darf.

Ich hatte an diesem Tage genügend Geld dabei, um mir auch Fox oder Shimano kaufen zu können. Die Stratos hatte ich in den Händen und was soll ich sagen... ?

So absolut laufruhig war die aber auch nicht. Kann natürlich sein, da sie halt frei für jedermann zum drehen dort lag, dass es bei verpackten anders ist. Auf jeden Fall wirkt die Daiwa auf mich beim ersten anfassen wesentlich hochwertiger als die Fox.

Und so verhielt es sich auf mit der US Baitrunner. Wenn ich diese richtig stark und kraftvoll angekurbelt habe, so wackelt auch mein Handgelenk. Natürlich kann das auch daran liegen, dass die Rollen schon x-male von Anglern gedreht wurde...was weiss ich.

Bei der Tyca verhält es sich ebenso. Ich hatte mich aufgrund der Bilder schon innerlich für diese Rolle entschieden. Allerdings wirkt das größte Modell auf mich doch eher klein, im Gegensatz zu der Daiwa oder Baitrunner. Sie ist ziemlich hoch und auch sehr schlank. Diese habe ich aus dem Karton geholt, gedreht und auch hier ziemliche Unwucht.

Ich bin kein Karpfenprofi (habe erst dieses Jahr angefangen gezielt auf Karpfen zu fischen), ich habe auch sicherlich nicht den Durchblick wie manch andere hier, aber ich fische nicht erst seit gestern. Ich will Shimano und Konsorten auch nicht die Qualität absprechen...im Gegenteil. Meine Matchruten, Spinruten, Feederruten sind alle mit Shimanos ausgestattet, und das auch eher des Chores wegen. Nicht das die Rollen schlecht sind, aber ich habe dieses Jahr - auch als Anfänger - mehrere Karpfen über 40 Pfund gefangen, und das mit einer billigen "Dragon Carp" Rolle, für 29 Euro das Stück. Eine Rolle davon hats mir erst bei einem Waller zerlegt, der im Rhein in die Strömung füchtete. 

Ich finde diesen ganzen Hyper ehrlich gesagt überzogen. Wenn ich Kollegen am Wasser treffe, so werde ich - ohne Quatsch - oftmals darauf angesprochen, dass ich doch bestimmt viel von Fox habe. Ich sehe keinen Grund darin, mein Pod, die Boilietaschen, mein Wurfrohr usw. von Ultimate auszutauschen, gegen "Markenware".

Kurz zusammengefasst: Solange meine Daiwas nicht aus der Verankerung springen, solange kaufe ich mir keine Shimanos.

Die Rolle läuft sauber, ich kann damit weit werfen und das wichtigste für mich...ich konnte bisher jeden meiner Fische landen und sie gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut.

Nochmals klargestellt: Ich möchte und würde nie behaupten, dass Shimano und Konsorten schlecht sind, das auf keinen Fall.

DogTag


----------



## melis (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



DogTag schrieb:


> Bei der Tyca verhält es sich ebenso. Ich hatte mich aufgrund der Bilder schon innerlich für diese Rolle entschieden.


Da hattest du auch nicht die richtige Tica. Sondern nur der unterklassige Modell. Die Regal Plus ist sehr zu empfehlen. Beachtet man den Preis, ist das eine wirklich gute Rolle.


----------



## Teo (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

@DogTag

:m Bin genau deiner Meinung.!
Es dreht sich oft viel zu viel ums "Hyper"-Tackle.
Ein gut gesichertes Rig, mit gutem Köder an die richtige Stelle.
Darauf kommt's im wesentlichen an. Der Rest ist Luxus.

Danke....


----------



## DogTag (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



melis schrieb:


> Da hattest du auch nicht die richtige Tica. Sondern nur der unterklassige Modell. Die Regal Plus ist sehr zu empfehlen. Beachtet man den Preis, ist das eine wirklich gute Rolle.


 
Es war die Tica Sportera SR 6007. Was soll denn das höherwertige Modell sein?


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



DogTag schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen oder so auch die besagte Daiwa gekauft (größtes Modell), aufgrund der Empfehlungen hier im Board.
> 
> Mit diesen Rollen war ich jetzt auch drei oder viermal fischen und habe auch schöne Karpfen damit gedrillt (schwerster 27 Pfund und 321gr). Ich hatte mit den Rollen überhaupt keine Probleme und ich finde sie wirklich klasse, wenn ich das bisher sagen darf.
> 
> ...


 
Meiner Meinung nach gehörst du aber nicht mehr in die Kategorie Anfänger. Sondern eher in "erfolgreicher Angler".

Ich hab zum ersten +40er, 10 Jahre gebraucht.

Glückwunsch von mir und weiterhin:

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das ich mich 9 Jahre ungeschickt angestellt habe_


----------



## melis (7. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Tica Abyss, hatte ich dir auch zu geraten. Hast du wohl überlesen.


----------



## DogTag (8. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

@melis

Sorry, dann habe ich das wirklich überlesen. Die Sportera jedenfalls konnte mich nicht überzeugen.

@maschinenstürmer
Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wieviele Anfragen ich zu dem See schon bekommen habe. Ist klar, dass ich den erstmal nicht verrate, da ich die Brocken noch selber fangen möchte. Abgesehen davon ist es auch so, dass der See absolut privat ist und es keine Gastanglerkarten gibt. Ich bin da nur durch Zufall dran gekommen.

Mein Vorteil ist jener, dass dort eigentlich keiner in richtiger Entfernung fischt und alles angelt mit Pose (+-80cm tief) und Maiskette am Haken. Der See besteht seit ca. 1965 (ich erwarte noch viel dickere Karpfen).

Als ich ein Bild meines ersten Krachers gezeigt habe wurde ich gefragt, in welchem See ich den gefangen habe 

Trotzdem sehe ich mich als blutigen Anfänger im Karpfensektor. Ich kann gerade 2 verschiedene Montagen binden usw.

Aber das ist auch alles total Off-Topic.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

na wenn du mit deinen 2 montagen die anforderungen an dem see abdecken kannst (dein fangerfolg spricht dafür), reicht es doch aus. anderer see, andere anforderungen. auch in dem see an dem du gerade angelst, müssen die dicken erstmal überlistet werden. anscheind machst du es an dem see voll und ganz richtig, weiter so...


----------



## Messel (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Servus habe mir letzens auch die daiwa regal bri plus 3500 er
worben und wollte wissen ob sie bei euch auch "made in china" ist??

mfg


----------



## rumburack10 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Hab auch die 3500 und bin zufrieden. Die Rolle mußte aber noch nicht alzuviel leisten:c


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

... jepp leider nur noch "made in china" ...


----------



## DogTag (18. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Hi Leute,

ich greife den Thread hier nochmal auf, da ich eine Frage habe.

Ich habe ja selbst auch 3x die 5000er Regal plus Bri

Nun ist mir schon einige Male aufgefallen, dass auf den neuen Verpackungen immer steht: "AIRBAIL BÜGEL"

Im Netz habe ich folgende Erklärung dazu gefunden:



> Die Regal Plus BRi verfügt jetzt auch über den neuen Airbail Bügel. Die Schnur kann sich hierbei beim Bügelumschlag nicht mehr an der Schnurlaufröllchen-Halterung verwickeln. Der Airbail Bügel ist aus Hohlmaterial und somit leichter und stabiler.


 
Meine Frage nun: Hat die neuen vielleicht schon jemand und kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob man schwer benachteiligt ist, wenn man dieses neue Feature nicht hat?

Wollte mir gerade noch eine bestellen, aber da scheint es auch preisliche Unterschiede zu geben. Die ohne Airbail Bügel habe ich für 69 Euro gefunden, während die mit Airbail immer so an die 90 Euro kratzt.

Danke


----------



## angler2 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Hallo,

ich habe selbst die "alten" Regals ohne AB und finde diese Innovation für eine Freilaufrolle eher als unnötig.
Bei einer hochwertigen Spinnrolle macht sowas Sinn, mit der man an einem Angeltag z.Teil mehrere einhundert mal wirft !
Bei einer Freilaufrolle würde ich diese Innovation im Bereich Marketing ansiedeln !

Viele Grüße


----------



## DogTag (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Danke für die Antwort, 

So in der Art habe ich mir die Antwort auch erhofft 

Na dann werde ich bei den Regal Plus Bri (ALT) nochmal zuschlagen. Zur Zeit werden die hier im Laden für 64,95 Euro rausgehauen, und ich finde, dass ich diese auch am Rhein locker fischen kann (keine Karpfen)
Einfach mal sehen was ein Wels damit so macht


----------



## akko68 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Welcher Laden issn das???


----------



## Popeye (20. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



Hessenangler 40 schrieb:


> *Hallo...ich fische eine DAIWA Regal Plus Bri 4500 auf einer meiner Carpruten und bin sehr zufrieden damit #6 Sie ist robust,hat einen super ruhigen Lauf mit einer Top Schnurverlegung (auch bei Geflochtener Schnur)! Sie hat auch noch eine Alu E-Spule,was ja auch nicht überall zu finden ist #d Werde mir die gleiche Rolle nochmal kaufen,weil sie in Preis/Leistung einfach Spitze ist #6 :q Gruß MB*


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe selber 3 Stück.
Eine super Rolle.


----------



## DogTag (21. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



akko68 schrieb:


> Welcher Laden issn das???


 
bode-angelgeraete.de

Auf deren Website kostet sie glaube ich 69,95 (und das gilt auch für die 5000er)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Um die Langzeitverwendbarkeit und Haltbarkeit gerade dieser Daiwas in der komplizierteren Form Baitrunner (und einer schlechten Erfahrung meinerseits) noch von einer anderen Warte aus beurteilen zu können, ein Tip:
> Einfach mal das Rollengehäuse öffnen und wieder zusammen zu bekommen versuchen, so daß der Freilauf auch noch 1a funktioniert.


Und #h , schon mal Wartung probiert mit den Rollen? |supergri |supergri


----------



## dzeva (8. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

lol ich habe noch keine meiner daiwas gewartet war noch nie notwendig wenn die so wie üblich 5-8j hält reich das doch bei denn preis was wilst du da zerlegen lohnt sich nicht für 8-10 eus pro jahr ist aber nur meine persönliche meinung .

Ich kaufe mir mein kram zu angeln nicht zu schrauben muss ich ja täglich auf arbeit die Maschinchen zusammen flicken .
cu dzeva


----------



## Carphunter 76 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Hy @ll.

Hatte mir die "etablierten" Okumas mal im 2er Satz fürs Rheinfischen besorgt. Hat ja preislich nicht wehgetan, da es eh ein Bankrottverkauf war.

Leider hatte ich auch nicht sehr lange Spaß damit. Der Freilauf ist im Eimer und ich denke jetzt an die Daiwa. #h 

Vielen Dank für die ausführlicher Erfahrungsberichte, denn sie bestätigen die meines Carphunterkollegen.

:m


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

hallo
ich spiele im moment mit dem gedanken mir eine daiwa zum karpfenfischen anzuschaffen.
nur ich weis nicht welche größe ich nehmen soll! 4000er oder die 4500er?? ich fisch in baggerseen mit relativ vielen hindernissen in form von kraut und versunkenen bäumen es sind karpfen bis ca. 40pfund zu erwarten (durchschnitt ca. 20 pfund....) das problem ist die robustheit der rolle ich muss die karpfen währned des drills ja von den bäumen weghalten! deshalb bin ich mir da etwas unsicher ob das die 4000er mitmacht!


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Die 3.500er ist schon recht stabil, ich denke, die 4.00er sollte noch stabiler sein und Deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden, schau sie Die einfach an und nimm auch mal die Spule ab, um Dir die Achse anzuschauen.


----------



## rainerle (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

tschuldigung,
aber i.d.R. drillt man nicht gegen den Zug des Fisches - sondern versucht ihn zu "pumpen" - und die 4000er macht das gut mit (hab selbst die 3500er fürs Aalen und die 5000er für Stellfisch), würde aber dennoch (da preislich wenig bis gar kein Unterschied) die 4500er oder 5000er nehmen (sieht optisch einfach mächtiger aus )


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Die 3.500er ist schon recht stabil, ich denke, die 4.00er sollte noch stabiler sein und Deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden, schau sie Die einfach an und nimm auch mal die Spule ab, um Dir die Achse anzuschauen.


mein problem ist ja das ich sie nur online bestellen kann, da kein angelladen in unserer nähe sie hat! und ich würde ja am liebsten die 4500er nehmen... nur das gewicht schreckt mich ab! 760g... ist schon ne menge!!

@all: könnte sich bitte jemand die "arbeit" machen und mal die dicke der achse messen? DANKE!


----------



## angler2 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Hallo Steffen90,

welchen Schnurdurchmesser und welche Ruten möchtest Du zu den Rollen nehmen ?

Ich fische die 4000er an der Donau mit meinen Vanqish Carp von Exori 3 lbs mit einer 0,35 Balzer Platinum Royal. Für mich waren die 4500er zu wuchtig für die relativ feinen Ruten.
Übrigens, daß die Achse verbiegt wird Dir bei diesen Rollen nicht
passieren - egal welche Größe Du nimmst - versprochen !

Viele Grüße


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



angler2 schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen90,
> 
> welchen Schnurdurchmesser und welche Ruten möchtest Du zu den Rollen nehmen ?
> 
> ...


na das will ich auch hoffen, das die achse nicht verbiegt!:q 
aber ich mach mir eher sorgen ums getriebe!
ich hab nämlich schon die ein oder andere rolle geschrottet:q |uhoh: 
als rute(n) möchte ich eine karpfenrute mit 2,75lbs verwenden und eine balzer magna silver salmon (wg 40-80g) also ruten mit denen man mächtig dampf machen kann was bei uns an den gewässern auch nötig ist!
schnurtechnisch möchte ich 32er stroft und 38er stroft verwenden. eventuell statt der 38er ne 20er geflochtene (stren) 
unter diesen bedingungen tendiert cipro 2003 (fischt auch bei uns an den seen) auch zur 4500er.... im moment fischt er 4500er shimano us baitrunner und die halten! mir gefallen sie nur nicht...
was mich noch intressieren würde: haben die so einen "schwabbelrollenfuß" wie die cormoran sinus reihe? oder verzieht sich da unter starker belastung garnichts (was ich hoffe und denke)?
desweiteren möchte ich mit der rolle auch EINMAL im jahr für drei tage auf waller fischen. es sind aber "nur" fische bis 1,7m zu erwarten. eher fische unter 1,2m.


----------



## angler2 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



> desweiteren möchte ich mit der rolle auch EINMAL im jahr für drei tage auf waller fischen. es sind aber "nur" fische bis 1,7m zu erwarten. eher fische unter 1,2m.


 
Dann würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle die Emcastserie von Daiwa anschauen - für einen 1,7M Waller ist die Regal Plus Bri ab 4000er und kleiner nicht geeignet !
Auch denke ich, daß zum Wallerangeln Freilaufrollen nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl sind (wegen Getriebe) - da ist man mit
einer Großfischrolle mit Frontbremse besser bedient.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

toll... was mach ich jetzt...|kopfkrat :q 
genug geld für zwei rollen hab ich im moment nicht!
also gibts dann doch die 4500er... da bin ich hoffendlich auf der sicheren seite! oder recht für meine verhältnisse doch (ohne das wallerfischen) eine 4000er?


----------



## angler2 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Die 4000er reicht zum Karpfenangeln auf jeden Fall.
Wenn Du auf beides angeln willst würde ich Dir die 4500er Emcast von Daiwa empfehlen. Fisch diese Rollen übrigens auch
selbst, seit 2004 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Ich persönlich denke soweiso das die beste freilauf rolle im  moment die balzer full metal jacket ist !!!


----------



## Pernod (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



Forellenseeprofi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke soweiso das die beste freilauf rolle im moment die balzer full metal jacket ist !!!


 
|kopfkrat  Warum ??  Kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## green (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

@forellenseeprofi.

das mit der balzer würde mich auch mal interessieren. Und zwar ernsthaft, denn ein Freund von mir hat zwei Jahre Balzer gefischt und ist echt nicht von den Freilaufrollen überzeugt. Woher kommt Deine Erfahrung? Wenn ich das richtig betrachte gibt es die erst seit diesem Jahr. Mach doch bitte eine extra thread mit einem Erfahrungsbericht auf. Das interessiert bestimmt viele, da Balzer einen Namen hat.

@ angelbob

Ich selbst fische zwar die US Baitrunner 4500, weiss aber von einem Bekannten, der selbst ein Angelgeschäft betreibt, dass er keine Rückläufer bei dieser Rolle hat. Im Gegenteil. Er berichtet von zufriedenen Kunden. Ich fische beim Spinnangeln und auch beim Feedern eine Daiwa Caprice und bin sehr zu frieden.

Gruss

green


----------



## angler2 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*



> das mit der balzer würde mich auch mal interessieren. Und zwar ernsthaft, denn ein Freund von mir hat zwei Jahre Balzer gefischt und ist echt nicht von den Freilaufrollen überzeugt. Woher kommt Deine Erfahrung?


 
Hallo Boardies,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist die Full Metal Jacket eine Weiterentwicklung der Metalica Serie. Balzer hat sich in den
letzten Jahren bei seinen Rollen sehr gesteigert, ist aber immer
noch weit von Daiwa oder Shimano entfernt !

Viele Grüße


----------



## melis (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen der alten und der neuen Regal Plus? Ausser außen? Ist diese in der Qualität noch gestiegen?


----------



## DogTag (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

@melis
Diese Frage wurde von mir bereits schon auf Seite 2 dieses Threads gestellt und auch beantwortet.

Lesen


----------



## melis (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Das is ja wohl keine echte Antwort zumindestens für mich. Das sehe ich selbst. Ich habe auch ausser außen geschrieben, also du richtig lesen .


----------



## angler2 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Regal Plus Bri*

Ich denke nicht, daß die Rolle vom Getriebe und Innenleben ebenfalls geändert wurde - ist für den Hersteller zu aufwendig !
Die Modifizierung des Schnurfangbügels ist für den Hersteller einfach durchzuführen, kostet nicht viel Geld und die Rolle läßt
sich wieder teurer Verkaufen. Den Sinn dieser Modifikation möchte ich anzweifeln, da man mit einer Freilaufrolle sowieso
nicht oft wirft und ich selbst haben mit dem "alten" Schnurfangbügel beim Werfen noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Viele Grüße


----------

